# 20 inch wheels on 2003 Jetta?



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

does anyone know if i would be able to fit 20 inch wheels on my 2003 Jetta


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 20 inch wheels on 2003 Jetta? (orau22)*

is it possible? sort of
With the correct width and offset, yes.
Does it look like total horse doodoo, yes.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: 20 inch wheels on 2003 Jetta? (JDriver1.8t)*

thats what i figured, what size should i go 18?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 20 inch wheels on 2003 Jetta? (orau22)*

most people say 18s are the best proportionally.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

20's are wayyy to big. I've only seen one car pull them off, but I cant even find that picture. They were some TSW wheels.
Examples of not pulling off 20" rims.


----------

